# Schaufensterpuppe als Reiher Abschreckung



## MadDog (3. März 2011)

Liebe Teichler, 

hat einer von Euch am Sonntag, 27.02.11 die Doku "Sprechstunde für Koi-Karpfen" gesehen ?

Diese Sendung war zum einen sehr informativ, geschildert aus der Sicht eines Koi-Doktors aus Timmendorf. Es wurden Koi-Krankheiten angesprochen, Verhaltensregeln sowie ein Besuch bei einer Koi-Ausstellung.
Besonders hat mir eine Szene gefallen.
Ein Ehepaar mit einem sehr schönen Teich hat einen ganz raffinierten Reiherschreck aufgestellt.  EINE SCHAUFENSTERPUPPE.
Diese Schaufensterpuppe wurde wie ein Mensch angezogen. Die Kleidung wurde stellenweise gewechselt sowie die Armhaltung und Position.
Laut Aussage der Familie ist seither kein __ Reiher mehr an deren Teich gesichtet worden.

Ist eine Schaufensterpuppe also die Lösung für das Reiherproblem ????? :beten

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mareike (3. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe die Sendung auch gesehen, war sehr interessant. Das Ehepaar mit der Schaufensterpuppe hatte einen sehr schönen Teich und Gartengestaltung.

:cu mareike


----------



## MadDog (3. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Hallo Mareike,

da muß ich dir zustimmen. Der Teich sowie der Garten war super. Aber die haben auch wunderschöne Kois gehabt.

Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Wenn die Puppe immer am gleichen Platz steht und keine Bewegung zeigt könnte sich der Reiher daran gewöhnen und trotzdem zuschlagen. Er landet ja meist irgendwo in der Nähe auf nem dickeren Ast und schaut sich die Situation an - doof ist er ja schlieslich nicht. Sicher wird es einen neuen Freund der ein ganz neues Gebiet von oben erkundet erstmal etwas abschrecken - nur wenn er sich an sein Gebiet gewöhnt hat ...


----------



## Stoer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass es kein allgemeingültiges Abschreckungsmittel gegen Reiher gibt. Was bei dem einen blendend funktioniert, kann bei dem anderen überhaupt nichts bewirken.
Da muss jeder seine Methode finden.
Schaufensterpuppe am Teich - mein Geschmack wäre das nicht.


----------



## Suse (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Hi,
so´ne Schaufensterpuppe ist aber auch nicht sooo einfach zu transportieren.
Habe ich 30 Jahre lang gemacht.
Also, immer umstellen, na viel Spaß.
Mehrere Stellen finden wo sie steht (ebener Untergrund) und vor allem,
damit sie nicht bei jedem Windzug umkippt, müßte man sie einbetonieren
und dann ist das mit dem Umstellen auch schon wieder schlecht.
Und so schön fände ich die auch nicht am Teich.
Zumal man die dauernd anders kleiden müßte.
Erstens damit der Reiher sich nicht dran gewöhnt und das Wetter macht die Sachen auch nicht hübscher.

Also, ich weiß nicht, ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Moin,

ich hab den Bericht auch gesehen - also hübsch ist was anderes. Was nützt mir ein toll angelegter Teich und ein schicker Garten, wenn dann da so ein Plastikfremdkörper rum steht?

Ne, dann lieber fast unsichtbare Angelschnüre oder die Wasserkanone, wenn denn etwas nötig sein sollte.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

man kann natürlich auch eine leichter zu bewegende Anglerreiherscheuche hinstellen


----------



## Aquabernd (4. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

ja Du kannst sie ja auch ausstopfen. Würde beser aussehen. 
Aber nehm kein Minnirock sonst kommt der Reiher noch öfter 

Vieleicht hilft es ja. Viel Glück


----------



## Andreas A. (5. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

ich könnte mir auch Vorstellen, dass Seeadlerattrappen erstmal wirken. Wahrscheinlich gewöhnen sich die Reiher aber auch daran, so dass man die des öfteren umplazieren sollte.


----------



## Boxerfan (5. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Ich muß dabei an das Bild von Vogelscheuchen denken auf denen die Vögel sitzen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufensterpuppe als  Reiher Abschreckung*

Ich würde auch keine Puppe nehmen , aber wenn es hilft, wem es gefällt, warum nicht, die Geschmäcke sind ja verschieden. ....


----------

